# Cantilever Phillips?



## Aluyasha (Oct 15, 2012)

I have been eyeing this bike on my local CL for a while now. I am into british bikes and Phillips is one of my favorites. 
I am just a little iffy about buying it because I have only seen a few british bikes with this frame style. Also I hate the derailer stuff, if I got it I would give it a Sturmey Archer hub and make it a 3 speed.
Opinions appreciated. 
http://spokane.craigslist.org/bik/3316365862.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 16, 2012)

I _think_ this was the "Manhattan" line of bikes, well the frame at least here. As interesting as that frame is, you're really getting the frame and some other low level parts. If you could talk it down lower than that, then maybe. I think it depends on how badly you have to have that frame. They are not very common, but then again you don't have much here to work with, and finding actual Manhattan parts could be a pain. It might be possible to use more generic English 3 speed parts and then do a project from it.

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=59234&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Maybe something like that is where you are headed if you can part it together.


----------



## Aluyasha (Oct 16, 2012)

Just came home with the bike. Offered him $50 for it, he accepted. 
Looks much nicer in person, I think this might have to stay a rat rod but I will still be looking for better parts. 

Also does anyone have a idea on how to date a Phillips? It has 4 numbers on the bottom of the frame. I think they say "9099". They are spaced apart and almost look handwritten.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 17, 2012)

Aluyasha said:


> Just came home with the bike. Offered him $50 for it, he accepted.
> Looks much nicer in person, I think this might have to stay a rat rod but I will still be looking for better parts.
> 
> Also does anyone have a idea on how to date a Phillips? It has 4 numbers on the bottom of the frame. I think they say "9099". They are spaced apart and almost look handwritten.





Is it a Raleigh/Nottingham or BCC/Birmingham Phillips? Raleigh/Nottingham is tough to date by serial numbers, but you can sort of do it. "The Headbadge" website has information on them. If it's BCC/Birmingham, then I'm not sure. I've never seen a comprehensive Birmingham Phillips chart.


----------



## Aluyasha (Oct 17, 2012)

Well it turns out that my husband was reading the serial number upside down. It actually says 66-5, I do not know what the middle number is. It also has a typical Phillips headbadge, a decal down the seat tube that says Phillips, and the lower tube says "made in England". That is all I could find. The thing that is throwing me off compairing it to my 1964 Phillips diamond frame is the quality. The Phillips rat has very simple welding and some sloppiness. Normally I am used to seeing great craftsmanship on these english frames.
Is it normal that the serial number looks handwritten?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 19, 2012)

Of a similar vein:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Her...850?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d05e30902


----------

